# Nikon D90 - Good Idea?



## treeafodo (Jan 7, 2014)

I am currently shooting with a D3000 that my mom has lent to me. During Christmas time my uncle asked if I was interested in his low shutter count D90 with a kit lens so that I would have my own camera. 
He texted me today with a price, he said $500 Canadian with the 18-105 kit lense. 

I know it's an older camera, but I currently don't own my own camera and budget is a bit of an issue as I'm paying for tuition myself. I wanted your opinions. What do you guys think?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 7, 2014)

D90 is a fine piece of kit - ask anybody here who shoots Nikon and chances are they've been through one on their way to where they are at! 

I am not sure on the price - as it's still $450 USD but maybe as he's your uncle he can be negotiated with?


----------



## jaomul (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont know anyone using a d90 that has a bad word to say about it. A great camera


----------



## ratssass (Jan 7, 2014)

...and i use my 18-105 quite often,even though i own 24-70 2.8,70-200 2.8.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 7, 2014)

D90 is an excellent camera; it would be a reasonable upgrade from your mom's D3000. My sister bought hers when they first came out and has never seen the need to upgrade. And I'd say 90% of the time, she shoots with the 18-105 lens.

So the question is, is it worth the price your uncle is asking? I don't know the conversion rates to USD, but Bright says it would be about $450. That actually seems fairly reasonable to me, based on the prices I'm seeing on Ebay and such for those two items. Still, perhaps your uncle would take a little less, or allow you to pay in installments, something like that?


----------



## ratssass (Jan 7, 2014)

...and don't be afraid to play the "family" card...this might be your only chance with this relative!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> I am currently shooting with a D3000 that my mom has lent to me. During Christmas time my uncle asked if I was interested in his low shutter count D90 with a kit lens so that I would have my own camera.
> He texted me today with a price, he said $500 Canadian with the 18-105 kit lense.
> 
> I know it's an older camera, but I currently don't own my own camera and budget is a bit of an issue as I'm paying for tuition myself. I wanted your opinions. What do you guys think?



The D90 is a great camera actually, still very usable.  $500 Canadian is about what they run used with the kit lens so your not getting an unbelievable deal but it's not a bad one either.


----------



## Desi (Jan 7, 2014)

Loved that camera (too bad it got stolen)...two command dials make it much easier to shoot in manual mode than the D3000/D5000 series....and it has commander mode, in case you want to use off-camera flash.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 7, 2014)

It is a fantastic camera if you're on a budget.  But I would try to bring the price down a bit, see if your uncle will part with it for $400 including the lens.  I don't think I'd pay $500 for that camera with that lens but that's just me.


----------



## hirejn (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you saying you don't own any camera for yourself right now? If not, the D90 is plenty to start with and will give you the feel of a serious body, not that the D3000 isn't a serious tool. Any DSLR can make fine images. There's no camera that makes a "better picture." The camera determines only how well the information you put through it is recorded. If it's bad information, the photo is still bad. And different cameras give you different controls. However, $500 looks a bit steep for a D90, especially when you can get a D300 for about the same and a D200 for less. At least try to get it down to $400.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 7, 2014)

Just so you know, EVERY ONE OF THESE IMAGES WAS TAKEN WITH THE D90, AND A 18-105 

https://www.flickr.com/groups/d9018105vr/

Yes, it can produce awesome photographs.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to be a bit less enthusiastic then the other.

Is the D90 a good camera ?
Well its ok but old and for what your uncle is asking there are better cameras.
Personally I think its not little money what your uncle is asking for a used out of date camera.
I would invest a tiny more and get the Nikon D5200, sorry but the D90 is ok but nothing more, technology keeps moving and doesn't wait for anyone, the D90 was already replaced twice by the D7000 and D7100.
The lens he is offering with the camera is a good lens.
Personally I wouldn't pay a dime over 400$ if I would take the camera but honestly I would make a little squeeze in my pocket and get a new and modern Nikon D5200 with the same lens.


----------



## treeafodo (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone, I really appreciate it! I'll try to play the family card and talk him down a little bit more. I will more than likely purchase it.


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

D90 is an amazing camera, currently there isn't another camera I would buy for that kind of money, and I wouldn't ever sell my D90 unless it's to upgrade to full frame!


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 8, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> Thanks for the input everyone, I really appreciate it! I'll try to play the family card and talk him down a little bit more. I will more than likely purchase it.


  I love my d90. Built in AF motor, Auto FP, dual command wheels. Never had issues or really outgrew it. The resolution of the newer cameras is great but unless you're cropping a lot, it doesn't make that much of a difference. I've done lots of paid work with it and used within its limits, it does well. If I need cleaner high ISO or faster AF, I just grab my d700. If you can get a good deal on it, Go for it.  I have gotten good shots that I have printed up to around ISO 3200 but only a 4x6 ( for my enjoyment.)


----------



## treeafodo (Jan 8, 2014)

hardingaling said:


> D90 is an amazing camera, currently there isn't another camera I would buy for that kind of money, and I wouldn't ever sell my D90 unless it's to upgrade to full frame!


This is exactly what my uncle did. He didn't want to sell the D90 after he went full frame, but he's doing it to give me a start on my own.


Mach0 said:


> treeafodo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input everyone, I really appreciate it! I'll try to play the family card and talk him down a little bit more. I will more than likely purchase it.
> ...


Awesome to hear! I have a long way to go before I even outgrow my mom's D3000, so if you haven't outgrown it yet, I won't for a while.


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 8, 2014)

hardingaling said:


> D90 is an amazing camera, *currently there isn't another camera I would buy for that kind of money*, and I wouldn't ever sell my D90 unless it's to upgrade to full frame!



Well now I don't know if I'd say that there isn't any other, you can get D300S, D2x, D7000 all can be found for $500, a little more, or a little less, some even with lenses.


----------



## treeafodo (Feb 7, 2014)

Bit of a grave dig, but I bought the camera and it was delivered today. 
I ended up getting it for a better deal. 

D90 body w/ 18-105 kit lense as well as a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 AF-s prime lense. All for $450! I'm so excited to finally have my own camera!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 7, 2014)

thats not a bad deal!!Enjoy!!


----------



## JoeW (Feb 7, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> I am currently shooting with a D3000 that my mom has lent to me. During Christmas time my uncle asked if I was interested in his low shutter count D90 with a kit lens so that I would have my own camera.
> He texted me today with a price, he said $500 Canadian with the 18-105 kit lense.
> 
> I know it's an older camera, but I currently don't own my own camera and budget is a bit of an issue as I'm paying for tuition myself. I wanted your opinions. What do you guys think?



First, the Nikon D90 is a camera that does nothing superbly but does everything well.  And it just keeps...on...going.  I've yet to met a D90 owner who said he/she had a lemon.  There are now better cameras out there but for reliability the D90 is a superb choice.  I know two wedding pros who have D90's as their backup bodies.

Second, you can buy a used D90 with a limited warranty for $375 USD (not sure how that stacks up against the Looney these days).  Do a little searching online and show him the alternatives and see if he'll come down.  If he won't, either buy one of the other D90's that are used OR buy yourself a D3100 or D3200 or D5100 any which one would be $500 USD or under NEW (with a kit lens).

Ed


----------



## manicmike (Feb 7, 2014)

The deal you got seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 7, 2014)

Now thats a good deal!


----------



## apvm (Feb 7, 2014)

Good deal


----------



## goodguy (Feb 7, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> Bit of a grave dig, but I bought the camera and it was delivered today.
> I ended up getting it for a better deal.
> 
> D90 body w/ 18-105 kit lense as well as a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 AF-s prime lense. All for $450! I'm so excited to finally have my own camera!


Well looking at the price and lenses I would say you got a hell of a deal.

Used the Nikon 35mm 1.8G is worth about 150$
Used the Nikon 18-105mm VR is worth 150$-180$
So you got the D90 for around 150$ which is a VERY good deal.

I am still not crazy about the D90 but looking overall about the deal you did the right thing, in a year or two if you decide to move to a better DX camera you will already have 2 good lenses to carry to the next body.

Good luck and enjoy your new camera.


----------



## ulrichsd (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats! I loved my d90, great camera and makes great images. Upgraded to the d7000 for better high ISO and better video but d90 really is an awesome camera. Great deal too!


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a good camera if that's what your budget allows........Seems like a fair price.......


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 8, 2014)

The D90 is a very capable DSLR.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 8, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> Bit of a grave dig, but I bought the camera and it was delivered today. I ended up getting it for a better deal.  D90 body w/ 18-105 kit lense as well as a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 AF-s prime lense. All for $450! I'm so excited to finally have my own camera!



Nice!


----------



## Geaux (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase, I upgraded from a d3000 to d90 and it felt like a huge jump. I'm now looking for a 610 or 700 for my fx adventure.

even though you already bought, you can check my flickr below, all shots minus the very first in the beginning are with the d90


----------



## treeafodo (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 


Geaux said:


> Congrats on the purchase, I upgraded from a d3000 to d90 and it felt like a huge jump. I'm now looking for a 610 or 700 for my fx adventure.
> 
> even though you already bought, you can check my flickr below, all shots minus the very first in the beginning are with the d90


I'll make sure to check out your Flickr once I get to a computer. Good luck with the new camera quest! One day I will go full frame.


----------

